# Babywearing Addicts!



## Zarababy1

I know there is a few of us on here :lol: I know we have the "lets see you babywearing thread" but i thought it would be nice to have a place for us to chat about our slings wraps and everything else!! after all fluffy bum club has one! 
So My name is Zara, I am a Recoverd Fluff addict, But my new Vice is SLINGS! :rofl:

We dont have alot! but im on a misson at the moment! currently we own a Patapum toddler buckel carrier, A coneccta, and A Neobulle woven wrap, on the cards at the moment is a BEAUTIFUL didymos tussah silk fish <3 for the summer! I'm also thinking about selling the connecta + buying an r+r because the connecta is getting uncomfy as harry gets bigger I wasnt going to sell it i was going to keep it + buy a diffrent buckel carrier but since im looking at spending ALOT of money on this silk fish i better part with it! :-( Also im after a lovely MT but cant find one i like! :shrug:


----------



## lynnikins

Hi, im Lynette im a babywearing addict lol either that or i hate my double pushchair with a passion lol. Ive had all kinds of different carriers but the only one i currently have is a woven panel sling which I am loving and so is my DH lol and EJ and Nate both really enjoy being worn in it as well.


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Ooh yay :D
I'm just selling a couple of mine atm to make way for new ones! I have a napsack mei tai and a homemade woven wrap that I use, but I want a new one for the summer! Something colourful, I've been resisting from buying an Ellaroo 'La Rae' for weeks now! :blush:


----------



## Zarababy1

Oh my neobulle is super colourful its amazing! But I want a light one for summer too that matches everything!
Can anyone recommend a good toddler buckle carrier? Iv obviously got the patapum but I want something pretty!!


----------



## lynnikins

i love some of the ellaroo's


----------



## dougie

Hello!
I am Heidi and I am a babywearing addict!
I have a home made ring sling, a close carrier, a WAHM Mei Tai which is beautiful, and a Nati Dandelions wrap which I am in love with! 

I am an avid hater of my pushchair and I haven't used it in months, slinging it all the way!


----------



## Zarababy1

Ooo what colour dandelions? Caz-x has a lilac one and its lush!! I had a go with harry in the other day lovely and soft!!


----------



## Lliena

Kate&Lucas said:


> I've been resisting from buying an Ellaroo 'La Rae' for weeks now! :blush:


Ooh I love the colour of that :D


----------



## jessabella

I don't know if I'm an addict but I really love babywearimg for sure. I own a connecta, r&r, Maya ringsling and loan a UFO wrap from a friend who has made me swear to return it to her as soon as she falls preg again!!! :)
I love my connecta as it is the most comfortable one I have yet my r&r is the most attractive so the one that gets used at the moment! Right now I'm actually sitting on the great western from Cardiff to london and had to undo my r£r as my back was hurting so bad!! Shame as I have sat on a rewind for hours in my connecta and never had this problem ! :(


----------



## Zarababy1

Oh no for back ache! May have to re-think the r+r! I love my connecta but H is getting to big now! :-(


----------



## dougie

Zarababy1 said:


> Ooo what colour dandelions? Caz-x has a lilac one and its lush!! I had a go with harry in the other day lovely and soft!!

It is blue, but it does look really lilac depending on what you wear with it!
I LOVE it, it is lovely and soft and it is just beautiful


----------



## AFC84

Zarababy1 said:


> I know there is a few of us on here :lol: I know we have the "lets see you babywearing thread" but i thought it would be nice to have a place for us to chat about our slings wraps and everything else!! after all fluffy bum club has one!
> So My name is Zara, I am a Recoverd Fluff addict, But my new Vice is SLINGS! :rofl:
> 
> We dont have alot! but im on a misson at the moment! currently we own a Patapum toddler buckel carrier, A coneccta, and A Neobulle woven wrap, *on the cards at the moment is a BEAUTIFUL didymos tussah silk fish  *for the summer! I'm also thinking about selling the connecta + buying an r+r because the connecta is getting uncomfy as harry gets bigger I wasnt going to sell it i was going to keep it + buy a diffrent buckel carrier but since im looking at spending ALOT of money on this silk fish i better part with it! :-( Also im after a lovely MT but cant find one i like! :shrug:

Oooh cool...I just got a TSF ring sling yesterday, it's my first RS as I never really fancied one but decided it could be handy for quick ups/downs around the house. It's been dyed sort of green/pink though, it's really pretty but I'm not sure it's a strong enough colour for my pasty mug so I may have a go at dyeing it myself! :)

And yep, I'm pretty addicted...at the moment I have 4 wraps [Zara Lemongrass, Didymos Agave, Didy Hoernum Fische, Natibaby Green Dandelions] 4 SSCs [Kanga J, Kanga X2, Robyn's Nest Birdie Buckle, Connecta] and one mei tai [Kleinsmekker] 

I'm a major stash churner though, I always seem to be selling something and buying something else...there's so many things I want to try! 

And yeah Nati Dandelions is sooo snuggly, mine's not even properly broken in yet and it already feels lush :)


----------



## jessabella

Oh bit the back ache is only when I sit for a long time on this trip, but then again I am overly full from luck and windy! Hahaha :blush:


----------



## Zarababy1

Oo yeah someone on another forum was selling a green nati dandelions really cheap it tempted me but I wasn't sure! I really don't want to get rid of my connecta but since its getting uncomfortable I think it will be up for selling soon :-( I think when I can afford it, I will order a custom babyhawk MT too so then It will be perfect! Iv never really fancied a ring sling I had one that I got rid off I think H is getting a bit big now anyway!


----------



## Zarababy1

Looking at the r+r I think I like "the rocker" that or "the rebel" would match most of my clothes which is pretty much jeans + black T-shirt lol


----------



## AFC84

Yeah it's lovely, but I bought it for winter yet still seem to be going for Agave or Hoernum most of the time which are really thin! :dohh:

I think if I got an R&R it would probably be this one :)

https://www.roseandrebellion.com/userimages/hoodup.jpg


----------



## Zarababy1

think i like this one 
https://www.roseandrebellion.com/page13.htm

i cant decide! i really dont want to get rid of my connecta! i just looked at a photo i was going to put on to sell it then decided i didnt want too!! lol


----------



## DueMarch2nd

jessabella said:


> I don't know if I'm an addict but I really love babywearimg for sure. I own a connecta, r&r, Maya ringsling and loan a UFO wrap from a friend who has made me swear to return it to her as soon as she falls preg again!!! :)
> I love my connecta as it is the most comfortable one I have yet my r&r is the most attractive so the one that gets used at the moment! Right now I'm actually sitting on the great western from Cardiff to london and had to undo my r£r as my back was hurting so bad!! Shame as I have sat on a rewind for hours in my connecta and never had this problem ! :(

Try wearing it like a connecta, take the chest strap away and cross at the back, thats what i do :D


----------



## DueMarch2nd

I have the rebel r&r :winkwink: its lush!i have a connecta up for sale, 2 slings https://www.sevenslings.com/index.php/cart (black magic and autumn blaze, they were on offer FFP so i couldnt decide and got one sent to my sis and one to my mom, she still hasnt sent it to me :( the autumn blaze is stunning irl) and a stretchy wrap https://sabebabywear.com/product.php?stid=1&dept=23&pid=10&parent=23 though i dyed the whites an aqua colour ;) 

I want a RS for baby #2 when i have one and i really would like a woven wrap but I cant justify buying anymore as Hunter prefers to walk :/ The slings are great for quick hip carries wothout having to carry a big carrier. I havent used the pram in months! Once the snow started I found it odd that people used prams, how did they manage!? BW is much better in the snow and cold IMO :) And I dont think i have used it since november if i think about it. I was pretty much BWing a lot before that but the snow just axed the pram out of my life forever :haha:


----------



## tiggercats

I am an addict. I have a maya tie, custom BH, R+R, SW connecta that all get used a far bit and a moby, ellaroo maija and an amazonas laguna which don't get used (the ellaroo and amazonas on loan). I didn't really get the hang of wrapping but will try again when I get a woven wrap back. 

I want to be able to wrap and then buy a didy fishes. I need an ergo and a toddler ssc or two.


----------



## aliss

Hello I'm Aliss and I am also a BW addict! I have not used a stroller in nearly 5 months.

I have:
- A khaki ergo (I use 3-5 hours a day)
- A sleepy/moby wrap (no longer using but keeping for #2)
- A hotsling (no longer using, again keeping)
- A Bjorn active (bought this before I knew better, LOL)
- An infantino bag sling (which has later been recalled/considered dangerous, I am keeping it because I feel it is unethical to rehome it)

And I'm currently shopping for either a mei tai or a connecta, not sure yet :)

Alex is 24lbs and we're still going! I wear him everywhere- walking the dog, to the gym, to the grocery store, people's houses, the doctor office, everywhere! He is so big he is in an extended rear facing carseat already so it's easier just to load him into the sling!

I even put him in the back carry in public which often frightens people LOL :dohh:


----------



## jeanettekaren

Another addict here :blush:

I started with the moby and it's still my favourite although I have an ergo, a connecta, a mei tai and I've just ordered a r&r.

Finn hates his carrycot due to reflux and when I wear him he can be guaranteed to be asleep in minutes rather than the constant screaming associated with the pram.


----------



## aliss

jeanettekaren said:


> Another addict here :blush:
> 
> I started with the moby and it's still my favourite although I have an ergo, a connecta, a mei tai and I've just ordered a r&r.
> 
> Finn hates his carrycot due to reflux and when I wear him he can be guaranteed to be asleep in minutes rather than the constant screaming associated with the pram.

Mine was very fussy at your baby's age (reflux, etc) and yes the upright babywearing was a godsend! I don't know how reflux moms who don't babywear manage to cope.


----------



## Zarababy1

I think I have come up with a solution too the mt/ssc problem! I am looking at ordering a custom oh snap!! Does anyone know the $166 including shipping to the uk, do u have to pay any extra for customs charges? X


----------



## Lliena

I have a cheeky question would any mummy friends on here possibly loan me a woven wrap for a few days so I could see how I get on with it before splashing out on a new one? Just in case for some reason I didn't :)


----------



## lynnikins

if i wasnt so in love with mine and going on holiday in a week then i would hun


----------



## Rebecca_B

Lliena said:


> I have a cheeky question would any mummy friends on here possibly loan me a woven wrap for a few days so I could see how I get on with it before splashing out on a new one? Just in case for some reason I didn't :)

Hi ya, i have just brought a ergo and i'm wearing it everywhere at the min, but i have a calin bleu which you could try out?

Wrapping techniques take a bit of time but i use youtube to get the hang of it?

squishymummy is a good one to watch.

PM me if you fancy it, it is one of the slings on the cheaper end of the wrap market but its is still very comfy and is better than my moby/close baby carrier which isn't great for older babies.

xxxxx


----------



## Catters

*holds hand up* Another addict here... my fave thus far is my SPOC (simple piece of cloth...which cost me a whole whopping $5 and I got two of them out of the cloth!!) and this was after spending mega bucks on other 'brand name' wraps/slings/etc. I like them all, but truly prefer my SPOC over anything else.

Like Rebecca_B, I've been looking on youtube as well.. A bit religiously as I'm trying to get those wrap methods down and so far so good! :thumbup:


----------



## Lover

Hi ladies, I'm looking for a bit of advice if that's ok? :flower:

I've been looking at all different carriers and I like the look of mei tai's and connecta's but I'm worried they won't fit me...I'm a size 22 top at the moment but I don't know if I'll be a lot bigger after I've had the baby (I hope not!). I'm also 5'10 so quite tall.

Do you think a connecta would be ok or is there a better brand for my size/shape? 

Thank you :D


----------



## Lliena

A connecta will fit fine Im same sizes as you in height and clothes and I have one :D


----------



## Zarababy1

Lover said:


> Hi ladies, I'm looking for a bit of advice if that's ok? :flower:
> 
> I've been looking at all different carriers and I like the look of mei tai's and connecta's but I'm worried they won't fit me...I'm a size 22 top at the moment but I don't know if I'll be a lot bigger after I've had the baby (I hope not!). I'm also 5'10 so quite tall.
> 
> Do you think a connecta would be ok or is there a better brand for my size/shape?
> 
> Thank you :D

My cousin who is also a member on here (lozzy21 if you want too ask her personly) is a bigger girl like 20-22 on top (oh god please dont slap me if your smaller than that!!) and shes tall too like 5"10 like you she had her baby in my connecta the other day and it was fine shes even getting her self one you might wanna try a streachy wrap (something like a moby) which IMO is the best way to wear a newborn!!


----------



## Lover

Lliena said:


> A connecta will fit fine Im same sizes as you in height and clothes and I have one :D

Ooh that's good to hear :D 

Did you have to order one with longer straps or just the standard one? x


----------



## Lliena

I have a standard one :D


----------



## lynnikins

omg check these out 
babywearing-wrapping-poncho


----------



## Zarababy1

I could have done with one of them today!! Also, I had a nightmare getting harry in the wrap on my front today! He went crazy on me arching his back and kicking me!!!


----------



## Rebecca_B

I've always loved this babywearing coat. For months i've been admiring it, not sure if i would get full wear out of it though.......... love it in the greeny colour,

https://ny-image0.etsy.com/il_fullxfull.189648068.jpg


----------



## Zarababy1

Oh that's lush too! How much is it! X


----------



## tiggercats

If you are handy with a sewing machine you can make your own fleece babywearing coat for less than £15. 

>>> off to find details.

https://www.naturalmamas.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=84475

For those of you who don't know Kerry is the talent behind the highly sort after Ocah carriers.


----------



## Rebecca_B

Zarababy1 said:


> Oh that's lush too! How much is it! X



I found it on etsy website, think its a canadian online dept store? just put in babywearing coat into the search once on there, think it is 130 dollars?? about 80 quid i think....


----------



## AFC84

I have the MaM two way deluxe, it's brilliant :)


----------



## aliss

I've been looking for a coat with back carry


----------



## lynnikins

im liking the poncho caus who knows which child i'll be wearing more when i need a coat lol and my 18kg toddler wouldnt fit in that MaM coat on my front or back lol to get the right size coat for me would make the panel too small to fit around the boys lol and i love that the poncho can be used for other things too hehe


----------



## Zarababy1

fed up of trying to get harry in a back carry with th wrap i give up! we're sticking with ssc's! so in selling it...
https://www.babyandbump.com/cloth-d...en-wrap-neobulle-manon-grise.html#post9226880 

i dont want to because its lovely but such is life!


----------



## lynnikins

wow ive just put EJ in a double hammock with met twist on my back and i can barely feel him up there, not bad for a 28lb baby hehe defo using this on holidayj so comfy


----------



## Pixxie

Hi guys! I just got a Moby yesterday and we both love it, my 'doesn't want to nap' baby suddenly sleeps like a log :winkwink: 

I see a lot of you are using woven wraps, what's the difference? Is it just that they are not stretchy like a Moby? Can I use other holds than is specified by the Moby instructions like https://www.wrapyourbaby.com/crosscradle.htm ?? xx


----------



## Zarababy1

i like the doubble hammock! for charlie that is, but i rearly wear charlie :-( although he stays still better than harry! woven wrap isnt streachy like a moby, holds heavyer babys x


----------



## lynnikins

yeah the main difference is a woven isnt stretchy and can hold heavier babies but you can also go for organic wovens and i think they are much prettier lol you can use the cradle/nursing hold which is the link you gave there with the moby but you might find you have to re-tie if it gets loose, theres loads of clips of different wrap ties on youtube if you search there with the name of the hold and the type of wrap then it comes up with plenty, a back carry isnt advisable in a moby though you would be forever retying it and your LO is a bit young for back carrys anyway


----------



## Lliena

My storch came today and I love it front cross carry and front wrap cross carry are easy but theres not a chance in hell I can get her on my back yet lol, I need to practice!


----------



## dougie

I washed my Nati wrap for the first time last night, oh my gosh it is so soft! I have fallen in love with it all over again!


----------



## Pixxie

Has anyone made their own wrap? I want to do some back carries for housework but its a no-no with the Moby right? 

I don't really want to pay for another wrap since I bought the Moby 2 days ago :dohh: So is it possible to recycle an unused tablecloth into a wrap? Cut in half length ways and sewed together with ends overlapped? xxx


----------



## dougie

dougie said:


> I washed my Nati wrap for the first time last night, oh my gosh it is so soft! I have fallen in love with it all over again!

Used it today and it has shrunk a little bit :( booo!


----------



## Zarababy1

oh no!! thats crappy can you still tie it ok?


----------



## NaturalMomma

Woot I'm a BWing Addict! I have a lot. I have 2 Ergos, 2 Moby Wraps, 2 Sleepy Wraps, Baby K'tan, Boba, Wrapsody, Hotsling, Slingling, Jellybean Munchkin, Kozy Carrier, Infantino Wrap and Tie. I'm getting a Dolcino and Didymos for baby #3 whenever that is :) I do rent out my carriers to people and my mom borrows some when she has a new baby (she does in home daycare). So they all do get used.


----------



## dougie

Zarababy1 said:


> oh no!! thats crappy can you still tie it ok?

I only just managed to tie it in a wrap cross carry, I should try and put him on my back though just incase! Eek! I hope its still fine!

I went to starbucks this afternoon and this bloke was talking to his mum whilst i was wrapping and he was saying 'that looks like f*[email protected] origami, what the F*$& is she doing? Shes gonna lose the kid out the end!' 
How tactful...! He was practically shouting it too! Some people have no manners!


----------



## AFC84

This might be of use to those looking for a BW jacket...make your own instructions :)




Pixxie said:


> Has anyone made their own wrap? I want to do some back carries for housework but its a no-no with the Moby right?
> 
> I don't really want to pay for another wrap since I bought the Moby 2 days ago :dohh: So is it possible to recycle an unused tablecloth into a wrap? Cut in half length ways and sewed together with ends overlapped? xxx

Yeah, it's not really safe to back carry with stretchy wraps...it's _possible_ to use a tablecloth but it would probably be awkward to wrap with, and not very comfortable...wraps are woven to have a certain [very small] amount of stretch in certain directions for comfort and support. You could pick up a preloved wrap pretty cheaply though, and you can always sell your Moby when you're done with it :)



dougie said:


> Zarababy1 said:
> 
> 
> oh no!! thats crappy can you still tie it ok?
> 
> I only just managed to tie it in a wrap cross carry, I should try and put him on my back though just incase! Eek! I hope its still fine!
> 
> I went to starbucks this afternoon and this bloke was talking to his mum whilst i was wrapping and he was saying 'that looks like f*[email protected] origami, what the F*$& is she doing? Shes gonna lose the kid out the end!'
> How tactful...! He was practically shouting it too! Some people have no manners!Click to expand...

What an idiot! :nope:
It should stretch back out again hopefully, just keep using it :)


----------



## Pixxie

How many hours on average do you all wear baby for? Lyra only seems to like being in it for naps but I've read it's beneficial for them to be in it while awake and alert too. As soon as she's awake she starts thrashing and screaming :wacko: xxx


----------



## AFC84

It varies really...some days only 30mins or so, others 4-5hrs depending on what we're doing. I think the max has been about 7hrs [with taking him out for feeds/nappy change etc]...she's still little though, I expect it could just take a bit of getting used to. My LO used to cry when I was first putting him in to begin with but he's so used to it all now! :lol:


----------



## Zarababy1

well i think we're getting there with the back carry in the wrap so looks like i wont be having to let go of my beloved wrap but maybe buy more lol, talk to me about thr Ergo!? are they good iv heard great reviews but what about for small toddlers? like 12-24 months? x


----------



## aliss

Zarababy1: My boy is 25lbs now, size of a toddler, it fits fantastic. You can see it in my avatar.

As for wearing, I wear about 3 hours a day, sometimes more. I have a dog that needs a good 1.5-2 hour walk daily and then for all my housework. My house is for sale right now so I'm cleaning 1-2 hours a day too (UGH) and I wear him during all that, except when using cleaning products.


----------



## lynnikins

i wear EJ about half an hour or so most days while making dinner and cleaning the kitchen hehe, longer if we go for a walk somewhere gonna be wearing him alot on holiday


----------



## Zarababy1

done it i bought an ergo hope it comes quickly!

As for how long i wear in a day its only when i go out i dont wear him around the house any more i used too pretty much all day every day! but now its about 1-2 hours a day and hes 13 months old i never put him in a pushchair :rofl: if i do he goes crazzzzy on me!


----------



## tiggercats

Zarababy1 said:


> done it i bought an ergo hope it comes quickly!
> 
> As for how long i wear in a day its only when i go out i dont wear him around the house any more i used too pretty much all day every day! but now its about 1-2 hours a day and hes 13 months old i never put him in a pushchair :rofl: if i do he goes crazzzzy on me!


Zarababy - I hope you didn't get one from ebay, mine was fake :( 

:hugs: just seen your siggie.


----------



## Zen_Jenn

Just thought I'd chime in, we've moved to a new place, where I don't have any BWing friends. My LO is about 25 pounds now, so we've moved to back carries, We have two mei tais, a baby bjorn, a podegi, a moby and a Deuter framed back carrier. We both use the mei tais alot, but I've been having trouble getting him on and off my back easily with it, so yesterday I used the podaegi, which was much easier, and very comfortable! Highly recommend. The Deuter is great when we're going to a music festival, or to the beach, because it has storage, and is easy to take on and off without disturbing the baby. 
I wear him for about an hour a day, to and from daycare, and at the shops.


----------



## JellyBeann

Hey guys, I like to think of myself as a babywearing addic, although I only have 1 sling, I wear him a lot! I am looking for a new sling though, a wrap, to use back carry, as he is 26lb and 13 months old now!!


----------



## Zarababy1

tiggercats said:


> Zarababy1 said:
> 
> 
> done it i bought an ergo hope it comes quickly!
> 
> As for how long i wear in a day its only when i go out i dont wear him around the house any more i used too pretty much all day every day! but now its about 1-2 hours a day and hes 13 months old i never put him in a pushchair :rofl: if i do he goes crazzzzy on me!
> 
> 
> Zarababy - I hope you didn't get one from ebay, mine was fake :(
> 
> :hugs: just seen your siggie.Click to expand...

oh no i did! i'll have to send them a message!


----------



## Pixxie

Wow it seems I wear Lyra quite a lot then, between 4-6 hours a day ATM! 

My aunt and sister were laughing at my moby today and said I look like an African and asked if I had actually wore it in public :growlmad:


----------



## tiggercats

Zarababy1 said:


> tiggercats said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zarababy1 said:
> 
> 
> done it i bought an ergo hope it comes quickly!
> 
> As for how long i wear in a day its only when i go out i dont wear him around the house any more i used too pretty much all day every day! but now its about 1-2 hours a day and hes 13 months old i never put him in a pushchair :rofl: if i do he goes crazzzzy on me!
> 
> 
> Zarababy - I hope you didn't get one from ebay, mine was fake :(
> 
> :hugs: just seen your siggie.Click to expand...
> 
> oh no i did! i'll have to send them a message!Click to expand...

Don't panic just yet, did you see my thread a week or so ago in the NP section? Not all sellers on ebay sell fakes, but the one I used did, although she isn't listing any ergo's anymore so I doubt you used the same seller. PM me if you need more info :hugs:


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Eeeeee I just bought a new wrap!! Was going to go for the La Rae, but I noticed Victoria the slinglady is selling wovens again, so I got the gooooorrrgeous rainbow stripey one!! Itching for it to come now it's SO pretty! :happydance:


----------



## Zarababy1

tiggercats said:


> Zarababy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tiggercats said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zarababy1 said:
> 
> 
> done it i bought an ergo hope it comes quickly!
> 
> As for how long i wear in a day its only when i go out i dont wear him around the house any more i used too pretty much all day every day! but now its about 1-2 hours a day and hes 13 months old i never put him in a pushchair :rofl: if i do he goes crazzzzy on me!
> 
> 
> Zarababy - I hope you didn't get one from ebay, mine was fake :(
> 
> :hugs: just seen your siggie.Click to expand...
> 
> oh no i did! i'll have to send them a message!Click to expand...
> 
> Don't panic just yet, did you see my thread a week or so ago in the NP section? Not all sellers on ebay sell fakes, but the one I used did, although she isn't listing any ergo's anymore so I doubt you used the same seller. PM me if you need more info :hugs:Click to expand...

i sent her a message asking if it was genuine or not and she sent me one back asking if i wanted it or not because someone else was wanting one :-s wtf? i said you didnt answer my question if it is genuine then yes i do want it, if it isnt then no i dont! so we shall see!


----------



## Zarababy1

ergo - she canceled it she said she wasnt sure hummm that to me means yes is it fake! damn how the hell do i know if its real or not!?


----------



## tiggercats

Zara look out on NM FSOT for one or buy it from a seller listed on the ergo site. The first seller i contacted didn't even reply. Will try an pm you when LO is asleep :hugs:


----------



## AFC84

^^ definitely...imagine if you had LO on your back and a buckle suddenly snapped, doesn't bear thinking about really! :nope:


----------



## Zarababy1

Yeah I put an iso on nm but I don't think anyone had one! Booo why sell fakes losers!


----------



## Pixxie

What do you guys do if bubs is asleep in the wrap and you need the loo? :wacko: xx


----------



## aliss

Pixxie said:


> What do you guys do if bubs is asleep in the wrap and you need the loo? :wacko: xx

I just squat :thumbup: I've done it at home, in the forest (yes, #1 & 2, consider myself that damn talented), just try to aim as best you can!


----------



## Pixxie

aliss said:


> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> What do you guys do if bubs is asleep in the wrap and you need the loo? :wacko: xx
> 
> I just squat :thumbup: I've done it at home, in the forest (yes, #1 & 2, consider myself that damn talented), just try to aim as best you can!Click to expand...

See I thought of just going but OH looked at me like I was crazy when I went to do it :haha: :blush: xxx


----------



## aliss

:rofl: It would be crazy to wrap & unwrap & then rewrap just for a piss!


----------



## Pixxie

:rofl: xx


----------



## Zarababy1

:rofl: yep i just squat too, poor children haha


----------



## AFC84

No probs weeing whilst wearing here either! :lol:


----------



## dougie

I don't see the problem! I've always just gone to the loo when they are in the sling! No bother what so ever!


----------



## FsMummy

hi ladies, my sleepywrap arrived today and im totally in love with it. took lo to the shops in it and he slept for hours, im so pleased :D caused a bit of a scene in the shop too, a young guy i walked past shouted "omg man is dere a baby in dere?" i said yes (whilst trying to run away lol) and he was like "wow dat is wicked mon" and called his mates over to look :dohh:


----------



## Pixxie

FsMummy said:


> hi ladies, my sleepywrap arrived today and im totally in love with it. took lo to the shops in it and he slept for hours, im so pleased :D caused a bit of a scene in the shop too, a young guy i walked past shouted "omg man is dere a baby in dere?" i said yes (whilst trying to run away lol) and he was like "wow dat is wicked mon" and called his mates over to look :dohh:

:rofl: xx


----------



## FsMummy

i was terrified lol he was so tall :rofl:


----------



## JellyBeann

FsMummy said:


> hi ladies, my sleepywrap arrived today and im totally in love with it. took lo to the shops in it and he slept for hours, im so pleased :D caused a bit of a scene in the shop too, a young guy i walked past shouted *"omg man is dere a baby in dere?" i said yes (whilst trying to run away lol) and he was like "wow dat is wicked mon" and called his mates over to look* :dohh:

:rofl:

love it!


----------



## Zarababy1

someone mentioned the "african woman" comment, oh god i get that all the time!!!


----------



## sam#3

can i ask a question please addicts.....

i had a moby wrap when harry was newborn then it started to sag when he got bigger so i got a mei tai and i LOVED it!

this time i want a new mei tai but they arent suitable from birth are they?? is the moby the only one any good for newborn and ofr breastfeeding on the move??

thanks girls x


----------



## Zarababy1

MT is sutible from birth yes, iv never breastfed in one so i dont know how easy it is! xx


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Oh my gosh, I wore Lucas out to the village today in his fluffy snowsuit. Now, the town I live in is pretty small so most people are used to me and Lucas and don't bat an eyelid. Well this one woman clearly had never seen someone babywearing before, I walked past and heard her say 'ooh, is that a little doggy?'
Erm.. yeah! Because people normally wear their dogs on their back!!? :dohh:


----------



## Zarababy1

:rofl::rofl:a doggy!! i thought you ment to type "isnt that a little doddgy" which is still a STUPID comment but one you'd be more likely to hear! people make me laugh anything that it out of the ordinary for them they're scared of or think its strange! open your minds people! :lol:


----------



## sam#3

Oh is it?? I thought they would be too small when all newborn and floppy headed!!


----------



## Zarababy1

no when they're NB it will cover their head they sit in it with there legs up in the feotal position x


----------



## pinklizzy

I blame this thread for the fact that I bought a mei tai on ebay last night! I have a Moby that I love, a baby bjorn I hate and can't wait for my new sling to arrive! :happydance:
I use the Moby at least once a day to walk the dog, get a few funny looks as well as the 'hippy/African' comments.


----------



## sam#3

oooo fab... i will get a new mei tai then, and maybe an ellaroo wrap just 'cuz i love the look of them!!


----------



## JellyBeann

Lol, my DH won't let me buy slings, "we have one, we don't need any more" Well, I am buying one tonight lol, and with our next baby I am using my health in pregnancy grant to buy slings and cloth nappies lol, we have everything else we need from Ollie still, haha...I might even sell my pram to fund a few! x


----------



## sam#3

I think they have scrapped the HIP grant??


----------



## dougie

Kate&Lucas - did it look a little something like this?

https://www.doggiestylish.com/store/images/wordpress/uploads/2010/03/pug_carrier.jpg


----------



## pinklizzy

:saywhat: Poor pug! :dohh:


----------



## JellyBeann

Oh, really...ffs! lol...ohh well, maybe i'll get DH to sell his body to fund some then!


----------



## JellyBeann

Ohh poor ickle puggy!! He does not look comfy at all!


----------



## Kate&Lucas

dougie said:


> Kate&Lucas - did it look a little something like this?
> 
> https://www.doggiestylish.com/store/images/wordpress/uploads/2010/03/pug_carrier.jpg

:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:

Oh my hat!! That poor dog! :o


----------



## somedaymama

I love babywearing! My lo really likes the Moby, but it's kind of a pain to put on in public (the ends drag on the ground while I'm putting it on--eww). We got an ergo recently but she's too small still to fit into it well. She goes too low and gets mad because she can't look around. I have a mei tai ordered and I can't wait until it gets here!


----------



## Zarababy1

i just bought two new wraps :rofl: i bought a lovely blue stripe neobulle and a grey/black nati im planning on cutting the neobulle down to make it shorter though for a quick ruck because i end up with huge tails hanging down when i do a ruck in the 6!


----------



## sam#3

has anyone got any experience with custom made direct from babyhawk? ive heard of a really bad experience with customer service :/
I REALLY want a sugar skulls mei tai!!!!!!


----------



## Zarababy1

i havnt nope but i really want sculls on cherry straps ohsnap too!! :lol:


----------



## tiggercats

I got my BH as a custom, but I ordered it through Naturally Happy Slings when they had a discount offer on pre-orders. I had no probs at all, but I didn't have to deal with BH direct. There are often pre order discounts advertised in the WAHM FSOT on NM.


----------



## aliss

Kate&Lucas said:


> dougie said:
> 
> 
> Kate&Lucas - did it look a little something like this?
> 
> https://www.doggiestylish.com/store/images/wordpress/uploads/2010/03/pug_carrier.jpg
> 
> :shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:
> 
> Oh my hat!! That poor dog! :oClick to expand...

Um somebody call the SPCA that's just cruel!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh I was walking the dog the other day and an old man told me to take off my ergo and strap it to the dog and make him do his share :rofl: They would both love it I'm sure but I think social services would be on my case...


----------



## Zarababy1

ladys who live in rural areas do you find you get less comments than the ladys who live in big towns or citys? because no one ever even bats an eye at me wearing here but when i go to my mums she lives in a big town i get all sorts of comments and funny looks! which is funny because surely babywearing in a city or town is easyer than pushing a pushchair!?


----------



## aliss

I live in a medium sized city (about 100,000) and get comments all day long (I wear everywhere). I'm going to a large city in 2 weeks (Montreal & Quebec City) and for sure French women do not wear their babies, lol, so I'll see how many comments I get.


----------



## clarebo9

Hi Ladies,

I hope you dont mind me crashing :flower:

I am a uk size 22/24 and 6 ft tall

I always had an excuse not to wear my babies but I have found some hidden confidence from somewhere, I took my wee man out for his maiden voyage in our new mei tai, and we both LOVED it! :happydance:


----------



## aliss

clarebo9 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I hope you dont mind me crashing :flower:
> 
> I am a uk size 22/24 and 6 ft tall
> 
> I always had an excuse not to wear my babies but I have found some hidden confidence from somewhere, I took my wee man out for his maiden voyage in our new mei tai, and we both LOVED it! :happydance:

Fantastic hun! There are plenty of plus sized ladies around here who wear their babies with confidence and style. Glad he loved the mei tai!!


----------



## freckleonear

I've been avoiding this thread and trying to convince myself that I'm not really a babywearing addict. :blush: At the moment I have four slings, a ringsling, two Connectas and a Storch wrap. My 11 month old daughter hates the pushchair so she gets worn out and about and at home too. I carried my son occasionally until his third birthday in January, but he hasn't wanted to be carried since. :( A few times I did tandem wearing but sadly I never got a photo of that before my son stopped. I really want a new wrap but haven't figured out a way to sneak it past hubby yet. :haha:


----------



## Pixxie

dougie said:


> Kate&Lucas - did it look a little something like this?
> 
> https://www.doggiestylish.com/store/images/wordpress/uploads/2010/03/pug_carrier.jpg

dear god :shock: 

We went to baby massage in the moby this morning and they all were sayin 'oh god that looks complicated...' I was the only one able to hold a brolly in the rain on the way out though :haha: xx


----------



## Zarababy1

iv finally found a back wrap which suits us! back wrap cross carry with a tebtian tie! so comfy and he cant wriggle! ohhh so glad iv just bought two more wraps :rofl: i dont want too take him out! although he is getting frustrated now because he wants to get down and play with charlie :lol: im happy to do my house work with him up there where he cant cause trouble!


----------



## Lliena

I am getting a bit obsessed with babywearing :haha: Already have another sling on the way, a girasol 3.8 to play with and im lusiting after didymos purple geckos. I knew another addiciton would take over once I got stash happy with my nappies :rofl:


----------



## JellyBeann

I'm getting addicted...13 months too late lmao!


----------



## Zarababy1

nah its never too late im getting worse now and harrys 13 months!! at first i was happy now i have 3 wraps and im still not happy! lol


----------



## henny

Hubby and my boys :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







ergo.jpg
File size: 6.7 KB
Views: 32


----------



## AFC84

dougie said:


> Kate&Lucas - did it look a little something like this?
> 
> https://www.doggiestylish.com/store/images/wordpress/uploads/2010/03/pug_carrier.jpg

:shock: WTF is wrong with people?!



Zarababy1 said:


> iv finally found a back wrap which suits us! back wrap cross carry with a tebtian tie! so comfy and he cant wriggle! ohhh so glad iv just bought two more wraps :rofl: i dont want too take him out! although he is getting frustrated now because he wants to get down and play with charlie :lol: im happy to do my house work with him up there where he cant cause trouble!

I need to try that one, at the moment I've only done rucks and double hammock [only use DH now] but I fancy trying something different for my thicker wraps because they seem to squash my boobs down a bit, not too flattering! :blush:



henny said:


> Hubby and my boys :cloud9:

Did you mean to post a clickable pic? My eyes aren't so great! :blush:

Had a couple of really positive comments today :thumbup:

I had LO in a DH with Hoernum Fische :cloud9:
First an old lady on the bus asked if he was always so happy and well behaved [of course I said yes]:haha: She said she'd just come back from Singapore and that there were lots of women out there doing it, but on their fronts...she saw a lady with a 2.5yr old and said she just had to take a pic! :lol: She also said it was cute that I had the little Slingview mirror to check on him and that more people should do it :thumbup:

Next, I was waiting for someone at the train station and sat next to a young African guy [similar sort of age to me, late 20s maybe?] and he started chatting and said that it made him happy seeing us because it reminded him of home, his mother used to carry him on her back :) 

Makes a nice change from some of the comments I've had recently anyway!


----------



## henny

AFC84- not sure how to enlarge it, normally I can do them that people can enlarge the pics :shrug:


----------



## AFC84

Ahh I have no idea sorry! Looks cute though...wish I could get my OH into BW! :(


----------



## henny

Ive been very lucky cause dh has bw with a mei tai, moby wrap and the ergo and hasn't ever complained. I love seeing him bw :cloud9:


----------



## henny

Noticed you are in Hampshire, why abouts are you? :)


----------



## AFC84

Aww that's really sweet! I've tried sooo many different types of carrier and he just refuses. Apparently it's "gay" :growlmad:
I'm in Basingstoke :)


----------



## Zarababy1

AFC84 said:


> dougie said:
> 
> 
> Kate&Lucas - did it look a little something like this?
> 
> https://www.doggiestylish.com/store/images/wordpress/uploads/2010/03/pug_carrier.jpg
> 
> :shock: WTF is wrong with people?!
> 
> 
> 
> Zarababy1 said:
> 
> 
> iv finally found a back wrap which suits us! back wrap cross carry with a tebtian tie! so comfy and he cant wriggle! ohhh so glad iv just bought two more wraps :rofl: i dont want too take him out! although he is getting frustrated now because he wants to get down and play with charlie :lol: im happy to do my house work with him up there where he cant cause trouble!Click to expand...
> 
> I need to try that one, at the moment I've only done rucks and double hammock [only use DH now] but I fancy trying something different for my thicker wraps because they seem to squash my boobs down a bit, not too flattering! :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> henny said:
> 
> 
> Hubby and my boys :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Did you mean to post a clickable pic? My eyes aren't so great! :blush:
> 
> Had a couple of really positive comments today :thumbup:
> 
> I had LO in a DH with Hoernum Fische :cloud9:
> First an old lady on the bus asked if he was always so happy and well behaved [of course I said yes]:haha: She said she'd just come back from Singapore and that there were lots of women out there doing it, but on their fronts...she saw a lady with a 2.5yr old and said she just had to take a pic! :lol: She also said it was cute that I had the little Slingview mirror to check on him and that more people should do it :thumbup:
> 
> Next, I was waiting for someone at the train station and sat next to a young African guy [similar sort of age to me, late 20s maybe?] and he started chatting and said that it made him happy seeing us because it reminded him of home, his mother used to carry him on her back :)
> 
> Makes a nice change from some of the comments I've had recently anyway!Click to expand...

Oh thats lovely that your getting some nice comments! We dont really see anyone here other than people we know or old people so no one ever really bats an eye! Back wrap cross carry is soooo commfy an hour down to the farm and back today and yesterday and didnt feel a thing! my lovely new nati helps! 

was wondering if any of you ladys are on facebook i could do with some more babywearing friends on there! 

im zara stephenson and my profile pick is me with harry on my back! x


----------



## AFC84

Ahh nice one! Yep I'm Tamsin Daniels, will add you in a sec...my profile pic is of me and my friend doing fancy dress [zombie drag queens] :lol:


----------



## Zarababy1

AFC84 said:


> Ahh nice one! Yep I'm Tamsin Daniels, will add you in a sec...my profile pic is of me and my friend doing fancy dress [zombie drag queens] :lol:

sounds intersting cant wait to see this :rofl: just spotted you over at NM and said HI!


----------



## henny

Im claire thomas pic of me with lo in a mei tai front carry and my four year old next to me :) 

AFC84- thats not too far from me :)


----------



## Zarababy1

my OH will only BW in a plain black ssc! he refuses to wrap or use anything with a pattern!


----------



## henny

The moby was a plan sand colour and the mei tai had blue/green/white circles on it and dh never had a problem :) 

Zarababy1- just seen your sig, so sorry about your loss :cry: :hugs:


----------



## Zarababy1

henny said:


> The moby was a plan sand colour and the mei tai had blue/green/white circles on it and dh never had a problem :)
> 
> Zarababy1- just seen your sig, so sorry about your loss :cry: :hugs:

thank you, got your friend request! x


----------



## AFC84

Zarababy1 said:


> AFC84 said:
> 
> 
> Ahh nice one! Yep I'm Tamsin Daniels, will add you in a sec...my profile pic is of me and my friend doing fancy dress [zombie drag queens] :lol:
> 
> sounds intersting cant wait to see this :rofl: just spotted you over at NM and said HI!Click to expand...

Haha, I have some pretty ridiculous pics on there! :lol: Ahh cool, I seem to be there quite a bit recently :)

Thanks for the other requests everyone!


----------



## dougie

im heidi-elizabeth storer! if you want to add me :)


----------



## FsMummy

hi ladies. i went into town with him in the wrap and was stopped by an old woman and a woman in the bank. the woman in the bank said she didnt want to say anything in case i thoiught she was trying to look at my boobs lol trust me to encounter all the odballs :dohh: ive got my mum into babywearing now :rofl: she wore damien while i had a bath and was so impressed with how comfy it was and the fact it didnt hurt her back she asked to wear him again this evening. ive just got to master discreetly nursing in it now and itll be perfect. ive been studying vids on youtube and am looking forward to trying some new holds :D


----------



## Zarababy1

i never managed to master the art of feeding in the wrap! i never really gave it a good go but it would have been really usefull! if i ever have another it will definatly be something i try harder with!


----------



## Pixxie

I can just about feed in it but it's hard, she only likes to be upright in it so I have to kind of shuffle her down to boob height and lean forward to get her to latch. Useful to know how to do for days out and such xxx


----------



## Mrs.Stockdale

Zara I am addicted now!!! lol I love the new wrap, I will for sure be trying to breast feed in the wrap with the next one.


----------



## JellyBeann

I could never feed in a sling, maybe because I have size 36G boobies!! And Ollie was always a big baby, so we couldn't get the angle right!

I haven't had chance to try out my new handmade sling yet, as I'm off my feet for a few days/couple of weeks!x


----------



## Zarababy1

Haha chelsea I'm glad you like it! I'm torn between two for my short one I just can't seem to pick! Nati nepals or neobulle julie!


----------



## Lliena

I might have a didymos purple geckos on the way :blush:


----------



## x_Nov30_x

Can i join, :) Im Kirsty, only have a mei tai but im addicted to wearing LO already, am in the process of looking for a sling/wrap I can breastfeed in. :)


----------



## FsMummy

ok, i officially attract weirdos :dohh: today i took lo into town and was lectured by some old woman about how he 'cant possibly be warm enough in that thing' and 'why didnt you get one of those triple buggys' lol i was like erm mind your own business luv haha then i was assaulted :rofl: a woman asked if she could look at him and she pulled the wrap aside and mustve tried to touch his hand but shoved her hand right between my boobs :dohh::rofl: it did make me laugh lol im kinda dreading next time we go out lol


----------



## freckleonear

:rofl: FsMummy, you really do seem to get all the wierdos. I've been pretty lucky and never had any bad comments, just the odd silly joke. Today in Boots I had her wrapped on my back and the checkout lady said "she must have such a good view up there". :)

I want another wrap but just can't decide what to get. I love the look of Hopp Chicago, but it seems silly to be buying such a thin wrap when Tabitha is already nearly a year old. I've also fallen in love with the old Nati butterflies but can't find any second hand at the moment. Nati purple ferns, purple dandelions or swallows are tempting too, but I guess I should really go for something with linen in. Aarrgh what to choose?!


----------



## Lliena

The nati swallows is lovely :D Or what about a didymos indio with linen? They seem to have good reviews :)


----------



## Zarababy1

I have a didy simon on the way! I went shopping yesterday we went to a chinese buffet when we were out so I obviously unwrapped harry, when I re-wrapped him the whole restaurant seemed to turn around and watch in amazement! I had a few stares but one lady in starbucks told me she thought it was a lovely way to carry your baby! A young guy told me it was really cool too!


----------



## Caz-x

HI,

I'm Caz & I'm an addict, but shhh, dont tell the hubby :D. My next wraps getting delivered to you Zara lol.

I have;
Toddler patapum,
Kinderpack
Nait Dandelions 6
NB Louis 4

aaannnndd, I want a shortie for quick rucks & to keep in my handbag so that I never find myself in town again with no buggy or carrier with 3 children like yesterday *doh*


----------



## JellyBeann

I want an ergo...I'd even settle for second hand...I just REAAALLLLLYYYYY want one lol...


----------



## pinklizzy

My Mei tai arrived this morning :happydance: Can't wait to try it out, will have to use it to go into town, there are roadworks everywhere so taking the pram is a nightmare!


----------



## Blob

Hey... I would LOVE to be an adict, but I already have a shoe, clothes, nappy problem (for the girls) I have an R&R and a sling... but I really want another R&R Oh wait I have a MT also but dont like it as much :nope:

I had my first comment telling me I was very brave as it looks very scary and she wouldnt be able to do it :dohh: How on earth do slings look dangerous???


----------



## Zarababy1

Caz-x said:


> HI,
> 
> I'm Caz & I'm an addict, but shhh, dont tell the hubby :D. My next wraps getting delivered to you Zara lol.
> 
> I have;
> Toddler patapum,
> Kinderpack
> Nait Dandelions 6
> NB Louis 4
> 
> aaannnndd, I want a shortie for quick rucks & to keep in my handbag so that I never find myself in town again with no buggy or carrier with 3 children like yesterday *doh*

:rofl: if i got a wrap deliverd to the house which chris wasnt aware of i'd be moving in too your house!!


----------



## Zarababy1

JellyBeann said:


> I want an ergo...I'd even settle for second hand...I just REAAALLLLLYYYYY want one lol...

i want an ergo too but iv got a big of a wrap obbession at the moment so i think any ssc are at the back of my mind lol


----------



## JellyBeann

I'd love to be more of an addict...but lack of money and DH not allowing me stops that! The next bubs I'm determined not to use my pram a quarter as much as I have with Ollie!! x


----------



## Zarababy1

im not aloud to buy any more unless its money iv made from selling old clothes and stuff :rofl: we'll see about that!


----------



## AFC84

freckleonear said:


> :rofl: FsMummy, you really do seem to get all the wierdos. I've been pretty lucky and never had any bad comments, just the odd silly joke. Today in Boots I had her wrapped on my back and the checkout lady said "she must have such a good view up there". :)
> 
> I want another wrap but just can't decide what to get. *I love the look of Hopp Chicago*, but it seems silly to be buying such a thin wrap when Tabitha is already nearly a year old. I've also fallen in love with the old Nati butterflies but can't find any second hand at the moment. Nati purple ferns, purple dandelions or swallows are tempting too, but I guess I should really go for something with linen in. Aarrgh what to choose?!

I had one for a little while...it's lovely and silky, loved it for wearing around the house, naps etc, but agree it would have been better with a younger LO. I found it a bit diggy for longer use, so out it went :(

There are a few Nati butterflies on TBW depending on what size you need/if you don't mind buying international. I think Didy Agave is an amazing wrap...it's 50% linen, thin and mouldable, soft because of the cotton side but very supportive. Don't think it'll ever leave!

My Kinderpack arrived yesterday and my god it is absolutely amazing! Got a standard size with petite straps in brown On A Whim and it fits us both perfectly :thumbsup:

Also I traded my Nati Dandelions for Sweet Place [with cashmere] and that arrived today...not had chance for a proper play yet but I think it really suits Finley.


----------



## JellyBeann

Zarababy1 said:


> im not aloud to buy any more unless its money iv made from selling old clothes and stuff :rofl: we'll see about that!

 
oooh seeling old clothes...hardly any of mine fit me anymore, my boobs are too big and I've lost a bit of weight lol! x


----------



## Lliena

That's exactly what I have done to fund the purple geckos, sold all my too big clothes on ebay haha! :D


----------



## AFC84

Same as...I raid the cupboards on a regular basis scrambling for something I can sell to fund something new...the shoes got it this week! :lol:


----------



## Caz-x

I have a 2ft pile of baby girls clothes to sell - new wrap maybe?? :rofl:

I've got my nati dandelions up for trade atm, but might back out as its soooo snuggly soft :D


----------



## JellyBeann

Caz-x said:


> I have a 2ft pile of baby girls clothes to sell - new wrap maybe?? :rofl:
> 
> *I've got my nati dandelions up for trade atm, but might back out as its soooo snuggly soft* :D

what would you trade it for? x


----------



## JellyBeann

I just put Ollie is a double hammock for the first time...he kept shouting "OUT" when I was wrapping him up, but then was smiling when I'd finished and showed him us in the mirror...it was a bit loose, but it was our first attempt! Soo comfy and I love it!


----------



## Zarababy1

JellyBeann said:


> I just put Ollie is a double hammock for the first time...he kept shouting "OUT" when I was wrapping him up, but then was smiling when I'd finished and showed him us in the mirror...it was a bit loose, but it was our first attempt! Soo comfy and I love it!

Great!! glad you like it! think im guna give a double hammock another shot when the kids are feeling better!


----------



## Lliena

My purple geckos came today and I don't like it as much in rl boo :( anyone wanna buy it? :D


----------



## JellyBeann

Zarababy1 said:


> JellyBeann said:
> 
> 
> I just put Ollie is a double hammock for the first time...he kept shouting "OUT" when I was wrapping him up, but then was smiling when I'd finished and showed him us in the mirror...it was a bit loose, but it was our first attempt! Soo comfy and I love it!
> 
> Great!! glad you like it! think im guna give a double hammock another shot when the kids are feeling better!Click to expand...

Yay...I'll upload a picture later!x


----------



## JellyBeann

Lliena said:


> My purple geckos came today and I don't like it as much in rl boo :( anyone wanna buy it? :D

I would, but DH won't let me lol


----------



## Zarababy1

Lliena said:


> My purple geckos came today and I don't like it as much in rl boo :( anyone wanna buy it? :D

Im not aloud anymore untill i raise money :rofl: but i do want to see it!! My didy Simon arrived today its a shorty (3) needs breaking in, i wasnt sure of it at first but i actually really like it on! will add some pics to lets see you babywearing in a bit! x


----------



## Lliena

Im gonna use geckos out the house and see how I feel and take some pics I just think its a bit pale for me :s


----------



## JellyBeann

It might just be the light in your house? use it for a bit, you might love it!


----------



## Lliena

Yeah maybe, though I know what Im like if I don't like something I don't usually change my mind :haha:


----------



## tuesday

Hi, I hold my hands up :blush:
I currently own a kari me, a zara woven (lush :flower:), simply MT and a daisychain MT :flower:


----------



## AFC84

That's a shame Lliena :( Are you still feeling the same about it?



tuesday said:


> Hi, I hold my hands up :blush:
> I currently own a kari me, a zara woven (lush :flower:), simply MT and a daisychain MT :flower:

Nice one...I used to have an SMT, I think they're awesome...I just wasn't feeling the love for the print I had, it was gorgeous but not very me. Which Zara do you have? I have Lemongrass and it's one of my favourites :)

Changes since my original post.

*Gone:*
Kanga J
Nati green dandelions
Robyn's Nest
Connecta

*New:*
Kinderpack
Eye2Eye
Nati Sweet Place 
Sakura Bloom RS

:)


----------



## Zarababy1

i perfected the art of a hip carry with a slip knot today! im chuffed becaus its ideal for around the house or quick ups and downs the only think is my simon is a bit too long at a 3! so i might have too search for a 2!!!


----------



## Lliena

AFC84 said:


> That's a shame Lliena :( Are you still feeling the same about it?

Yep, it's already gone to a new home :haha: Im trying to decide what to get next either a size 6 and cheap size 2 wrap (I already have a 7 and a 4) or a wompat has taken my fancy. We have a connecta but I find it uncomfy now she is heavier so im thinking the padded waistband on the Wompat would help with that, plus I love the hood :D I also want a wrap conversion eventually...maaaaaaan I have a new obsession :blush: :rofl:


----------



## AFC84

Zarababy1 said:


> i perfected the art of a hip carry with a slip knot today! im chuffed becaus its ideal for around the house or quick ups and downs the only think is my simon is a bit too long at a 3! so i might have too search for a 2!!!

Yeah I was admiring that on FB, did you use a particular vid to learn the knot? I've had a look but still can't make any sense of it! Not that I have any shorties anymore, I cheat with RS and SSCs :haha:




Lliena said:


> AFC84 said:
> 
> 
> That's a shame Lliena :( Are you still feeling the same about it?
> 
> Yep, it's already gone to a new home :haha: Im trying to decide what to get next either a size 6 and cheap size 2 wrap (I already have a 7 and a 4) or a wompat has taken my fancy. We have a connecta but I find it uncomfy now she is heavier so im thinking the padded waistband on the Wompat would help with that, plus I love the hood :D I also want a wrap conversion eventually...maaaaaaan I have a new obsession :blush: :rofl:Click to expand...

Ahh that's one good thing at least, it never was going to stay for sale long! :lol: Wompats look gorgeous...there was one with a fishy wrap on NM, think it might have been TSF [Tussah Silk Fish] but I'm not sure if it sold or not. 

How about sell the Connecta, trade the 7 for a 6 [or sell to fund one] and treat yourself to a Wompat :D 
What carries do you do with the 4? I tried a kangaroo carry but I'm crap at it so I haven't bothered with mid length wraps so far :blush:


----------



## Lliena

AFC84 said:


> Zarababy1 said:
> 
> 
> i perfected the art of a hip carry with a slip knot today! im chuffed becaus its ideal for around the house or quick ups and downs the only think is my simon is a bit too long at a 3! so i might have too search for a 2!!!
> 
> Yeah I was admiring that on FB, did you use a particular vid to learn the knot? I've had a look but still can't make any sense of it! Not that I have any shorties anymore, I cheat with RS and SSCs :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lliena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFC84 said:
> 
> 
> That's a shame Lliena :( Are you still feeling the same about it?Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, it's already gone to a new home :haha: Im trying to decide what to get next either a size 6 and cheap size 2 wrap (I already have a 7 and a 4) or a wompat has taken my fancy. We have a connecta but I find it uncomfy now she is heavier so im thinking the padded waistband on the Wompat would help with that, plus I love the hood :D I also want a wrap conversion eventually...maaaaaaan I have a new obsession :blush: :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh that's one good thing at least, it never was going to stay for sale long! :lol: Wompats look gorgeous...there was one with a fishy wrap on NM, think it might have been TSF [Tussah Silk Fish] but I'm not sure if it sold or not.
> 
> How about sell the Connecta, trade the 7 for a 6 [or sell to fund one] and treat yourself to a Wompat :D
> What carries do you do with the 4? I tried a kangaroo carry but I'm crap at it so I haven't bothered with mid length wraps so far :blush:Click to expand...

The connecta is my OH fave though so he would know if I sold it :haha: I find the 4 easier to do a ruck or a hip carry but still a bit long which is why I would like a proper shortie too, I might see if anyone has a 6 in the same colour as the 4 and swap them plus paypal, then get the wompat and a shortie,although I hve just been looking at nubigos too and they look brill -There is tooo much choice :haha:


----------



## Zarababy1

i used this one........

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bSw-kde19Q8&feature=fvwrel


----------



## AFC84

Lliena said:


> AFC84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zarababy1 said:
> 
> 
> i perfected the art of a hip carry with a slip knot today! im chuffed becaus its ideal for around the house or quick ups and downs the only think is my simon is a bit too long at a 3! so i might have too search for a 2!!!
> 
> Yeah I was admiring that on FB, did you use a particular vid to learn the knot? I've had a look but still can't make any sense of it! Not that I have any shorties anymore, I cheat with RS and SSCs :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lliena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFC84 said:
> 
> 
> That's a shame Lliena :( Are you still feeling the same about it?Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, it's already gone to a new home :haha: Im trying to decide what to get next either a size 6 and cheap size 2 wrap (I already have a 7 and a 4) or a wompat has taken my fancy. We have a connecta but I find it uncomfy now she is heavier so im thinking the padded waistband on the Wompat would help with that, plus I love the hood :D I also want a wrap conversion eventually...maaaaaaan I have a new obsession :blush: :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh that's one good thing at least, it never was going to stay for sale long! :lol: Wompats look gorgeous...there was one with a fishy wrap on NM, think it might have been TSF [Tussah Silk Fish] but I'm not sure if it sold or not.
> 
> How about sell the Connecta, trade the 7 for a 6 [or sell to fund one] and treat yourself to a Wompat :D
> What carries do you do with the 4? I tried a kangaroo carry but I'm crap at it so I haven't bothered with mid length wraps so far :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> The connecta is my OH fave though so he would know if I sold it :haha: I find the 4 easier to do a ruck or a hip carry but still a bit long which is why I would like a proper shortie too, I might see if anyone has a 6 in the same colour as the 4 and swap them plus paypal, then get the wompat and a shortie,although I hve just been looking at nubigos too and they look brill -There is tooo much choice :haha:Click to expand...

Ahh I see! Yeah there really is...I'm really happy with the SSC/MT stash I have now, but there's a particular fabric I really want so I'm looking into a custom [birthday present maybe?] :haha: 
So so so addictive! :lol:

Thanks Zara, one more thing for the to do list! ;)


----------



## Zarababy1

I just bought this! in a 2! yummmy cant wait for it to get here! :cloud9:


----------



## AFC84

Oooh pretty! You and your stripes :lol:
Although I can't talk...my whole stash is basically green and brown...

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v335/metalmorphosis/Babywearing/P1020228.jpg

Not got a current wrap pic but it's also green/blue/brown apart from Hoernum :rofl:


----------



## Lliena

I have just got this:

https://melkaj.blogspot.com/2011/03/mei-tai-407.html

Spotted it earlier on today and fell in love and it was still available :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## dougie

I would like a nice wrap for the summer, any recommendations? Something light that will keep us cool, maybe linen or something? You ladies will be able to help I'm sure


----------



## AFC84

Lliena said:


> I have just got this:
> 
> https://melkaj.blogspot.com/2011/03/mei-tai-407.html
> 
> Spotted it earlier on today and fell in love and it was still available :happydance: :happydance:

Just commented on NMs but oh well haha...it's gorgeous! :)



dougie said:


> I would like a nice wrap for the summer, any recommendations? Something light that will keep us cool, maybe linen or something? You ladies will be able to help I'm sure

I LOVE Didy Agave, it's thin but really supportive, a blue cotton side and a goldish linen side which has a bit of shimmer :)


----------



## Lliena

The minute I paid for it I logged back on to NM and had a pm saying my ISO had been found somewhere I was like nooooooo! Cos I couldn't afford it with what I had left in paypal but my OH just said he will lend me the rest towards it :D Knew there was a reason I married him :haha:


----------



## Zarababy1

AFC84 said:


> Oooh pretty! You and your stripes :lol:
> Although I can't talk...my whole stash is basically green and brown...
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v335/metalmorphosis/Babywearing/P1020228.jpg
> 
> Not got a current wrap pic but it's also green/blue/brown apart from Hoernum :rofl:

Your SSC stash is lussshh! i love the E2E but i dont really do SSC's anymore im definatly more of a wrapper! a stripey wrapper at that :lol:


----------



## AFC84

Lliena said:


> The minute I paid for it I logged back on to NM and had a pm saying my ISO had been found somewhere I was like nooooooo! Cos I couldn't afford it with what I had left in paypal but my OH just said he will lend me the rest towards it :D Knew there was a reason I married him :haha:

Aww what a legend! This is really shameful but the only time I got OH to pay for a carrier was when I offered sexual favours in return. Oh dear, the addiction must have taken hold, I've basically turned into a prostitute! :blush::rofl:



Zarababy1 said:


> AFC84 said:
> 
> 
> Oooh pretty! You and your stripes :lol:
> Although I can't talk...my whole stash is basically green and brown...
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v335/metalmorphosis/Babywearing/P1020228.jpg
> 
> Not got a current wrap pic but it's also green/blue/brown apart from Hoernum :rofl:
> 
> 
> Your SSC stash is lussshh! i love the E2E but i dont really do SSC's anymore im definatly more of a wrapper! a stripey wrapper at that :lol:Click to expand...

Thanks! The top two are MTs, the bottom one SSCs...I go through phases of wrapping more vs. using these, but at the moment I'm justifying it by thinking that the SSCs are good for wet/muddy weather, but the MTs will be better for when it gets really hot as they don't have the structured waists which I reckon will get really sweaty! I tend to wrap if I'm going for a long walk, and not taking LO in and out, but then the E2E was fantastic yesterday on a long walk, usually I need the support of a nice wrap but it was sooo nice :)


----------



## Lliena

AFC84 said:


> Lliena said:
> 
> 
> The minute I paid for it I logged back on to NM and had a pm saying my ISO had been found somewhere I was like nooooooo! Cos I couldn't afford it with what I had left in paypal but my OH just said he will lend me the rest towards it :D Knew there was a reason I married him :haha:
> 
> Aww what a legend! This is really shameful but the only time I got OH to pay for a carrier was when I offered sexual favours in return. Oh dear, the addiction must have taken hold, I've basically turned into a prostitute! :blush::rofl:Click to expand...


:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## x_Nov30_x

Ive just ordered a dark blue wrap on ebay from victoria the slinglady :) cant wait for it to arrive :)


----------



## JellyBeann

I showed my cousin how to wear her LO and she's hooked...borrowed my stretch wrap lol!


----------



## wannabewillow

I've started babywearing (more like toddlerwearing!) after a long break and Mairi seems to have taken to it in her Mei Tai really well (she fell asleep this afternoon). So much so I ordered an Ergo off e-bay (which arrived today, but I was at GPs, so I have a wee red postcard and now I have to wait till tomorrow, booooo). I've also ordered a Beco from Babipur to see which of the 2 I like best. I really wish I had the patience to babywear more when Mairi was little, but I just seemed permenantly flustered. Now I feel far more relaxed and really hope it works out this time. Just wish I could get the hang of back carries! x


----------



## sam#3

I have bought a storch wrap off of NM im sooo excited :) :) im going to use Harry to break it in if it isnt soft yet while im pregnant!!! Ill need to master a back hold now!


----------



## Zarababy1

i just got another short didy stripes! iris this time! very niceee


----------



## chuck

Dont know if anyone is interested but a girlie friend of mine is selling her pretty samsonite carrier

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Samsonite-Ba...by_Carriers&hash=item27b9451130#ht_500wt_1156

No where near as lovely as a lot of your slings/carriers/wraps but pretty nevertheless.


----------



## wannabewillow

Daft question, I know... does anyone know where I can get a nice pre-loved Mei Tai from? I saw a couple of nice ones on e-bay, but I prefer the thought of recycling.:thumbup:


----------



## lynnikins

umm keep your eyes peeled incase someone sells one lol there is a sling forum that i believe has a buy sell section out there somewhere


----------



## Lliena

wannabewillow said:


> Daft question, I know... does anyone know where I can get a nice pre-loved Mei Tai from? I saw a couple of nice ones on e-bay, but I prefer the thought of recycling.:thumbup:

Have a look on natural mamas forum, they have a for sale or trade bit :)


----------



## icy1975

wannabewillow said:


> Daft question, I know... does anyone know where I can get a nice pre-loved Mei Tai from? I saw a couple of nice ones on e-bay, but I prefer the thought of recycling.:thumbup:

me me me I'm selling one :thumbup:

https://www.babyandbump.com/buy-swap-sell/556434-palm-pond-mei-tai.html :D


----------



## mummy23babies

im hoping someone can help i relly want to become a baby wearing addict but there is so many to chose from by little girl is 7 weeks and 9lb any suggestions love the look of the connectas and ergos but what does everyone think xx


----------



## icy1975

mummy23babies said:


> im hoping someone can help i relly want to become a baby wearing addict but there is so many to chose from by little girl is 7 weeks and 9lb any suggestions love the look of the connectas and ergos but what does everyone think xx

are you in the UK? have you had a search for your local sling meet/library?


----------



## wannabewillow

mummy23babies said:


> im hoping someone can help i relly want to become a baby wearing addict but there is so many to chose from by little girl is 7 weeks and 9lb any suggestions love the look of the connectas and ergos but what does everyone think xx

Hiya!:flower:

When Mairi was 4 months, I was introduced to the Moby. It's a wrap sling. I loved it and wish I had seen it sooner. My friend had her son in it from birth and they both got on really well with it. Everyone's different, so it might not work for you. They're quite cheap too. If you google Victoria the sling lady, she makes wrap slings fairly cheaply.

Good luck!


----------



## henny

:wave:


mummy23babies said:


> im hoping someone can help i relly want to become a baby wearing addict but there is so many to chose from by little girl is 7 weeks and 9lb any suggestions love the look of the connectas and ergos but what does everyone think xx

Hiya :wave: you found the thread hun :)


----------



## insomnimama

I LOVE my beco butterfly- I have had a couple ring slings, a homemade mei tai, and a stretchy wrap over the years (a couple of which were gifts) but nothing I could wear for any length of time without my back hurting (I have a terrible back). The Beco is fantastic! It holds my youngest close to my back (or front) so my back isn't pulled or contorted in a direction it doesn't want to go :rofl: Also the inside panel means I can place her in the carrier first and then put her on my back like a backpack- much better for me as my balance and tying skills are not the best. :thumbup:


----------



## lovealittle1

Hi fellow baby wearers :flower: I have been wearing Kieran since birth. I started wearing him in a Mei tai when he was really small while I was waiting for my custom sling to arrive. I now wear him in the sling In the cradle hold everyday. I use it indoors for napping and also wherever we go. I think that he is so used tothe sling now he has not settled in the Mei tai at all in weeks. Do you think that he will ever llike the Mei tai again? I really hope so because my DH can wear him in it, too.


----------



## lynnikins

yes as he gets older he will want to be upright more and be able to look around and you will find he will like being in an upright hold or in the mei tai alot more, typically this is around the time babies learn to sit up as well


----------



## pinklizzy

:hi: I need some advice from you lovely ladies please?
I usually wear LO in a moby and we both love it but I recently bought a Mei Tai now she's a bit bigger. I tried it for the first time last night and it was awful! :cry:
She screamed at first but settled quickly and seemed pretty comfy but I found it really painful to wear. We went about a mile or so but halfway I had awful pain in my lower back/pelvis and thighs. Did I tie it wrong? or do I just need a bit more time to get used to it after the moby?
Any and all help gratefully received as I really want to use my pretty Mei Tai! :brat:


----------



## henny

Pinklizzy- put a pic on the baby wearing pic thread and the girls can see how your wearing Lo :flower:

Is bad to have an ergo but also want a connecta? :lol:


----------



## lynnikins

henny no its not bad lol expensive but not bad and connecta is closing down so get one quick while u can


----------



## freckleonear

Don't panic, Connecta will be reopening under new ownership. I'm selling one at the moment though. ;)


----------



## henny

freckleonear said:


> Don't panic, Connecta will be reopening under new ownership. *I'm selling one at the moment though*. ;)

:haha: I saw that on CNT but I would love a patterned one cause the ergo is plain green.


----------



## sam#3

I got a storch anna on sat and i love it so much its lush!! I now need to borrow my sons doll to practise wrapping now so i have it right for when the baby comes... im a little rusty and am far to used to a mei tai!!


----------



## louandivy

Guys I'm really struggling with figuring out how to put Ivy in a back carry with the Ergo on my own :( Its been really warm the past few days and wearing her on my front has made both of us absolutely boiling. I actually took her out in the pram for the first time since October a few days ago and she LOVED it, reaaally don't wanna have to start lugging that big thing about again! Does anyone have any tips. Or a link to a good youtube vid? Also does anyone ever use the hip carry, what do you think of it?


----------



## insomnimama

Get a Beco butterfly! Eliminates that problem altogether :)


----------



## Lliena

louandivy said:


> Guys I'm really struggling with figuring out how to put Ivy in a back carry with the Ergo on my own :( Its been really warm the past few days and wearing her on my front has made both of us absolutely boiling. I actually took her out in the pram for the first time since October a few days ago and she LOVED it, reaaally don't wanna have to start lugging that big thing about again! Does anyone have any tips. Or a link to a good youtube vid? Also does anyone ever use the hip carry, what do you think of it?


Clip it round your waist with shoulder straps already done up,bend forward and hip scoot little one round up onto your back then reach behind you for the strap and pull it up and slide your arm in :) Practise over a bed/sofa first in case you drop LO. Dougie on here made a good video here that explains better :) https://louiesmummy.blogspot.com/2011/01/how-we-do-back-carry.html


----------



## JellyBeann

I want an Ergo so bad!! DH has agreed to get one for the next one!! I am not going to need a pram at all lol! I've decided I might sell mine to buy an ergo and just get a cheap thing for emergencies!!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Ive bought an Ergo :blush: That'll be my 6th carrier in Alexs lifetime :lol:


----------



## Lliena

My meitai came but after trying it Im def a wrap girl so I have sold it onto Jessa :D And now Im waiting for a zara ocean :happydance:


----------



## JellyBeann

What can I sell to fund my Ergo?? I have a woven wrap to sell if anyone is interested?


----------



## louandivy

What are you girls dressing your LO's in in this lovely weather? Babywearing is getting soo hot, I've even had to use my stupid pram a couple of times. I hate it!


----------



## JellyBeann

Just a t-shirt and pair of trousers for us, I bring his jumper and a light jumper for me incase we need to bulk up a bit if the sun goes in or it gets later


----------



## Arcanegirl

Its still quite chilly up here so house clothes and a light jacket on top. For me its my black fleece zipper and a thin cotton jacket in the bag if were out for a long time and it gets colder.

Jellybeann ive been trying to find all sorts for my Ergo, un used games, clothes grown out of or no longer used etc. Even if it goes for a pound itll add up!


----------



## JellyBeann

Arcanegirl said:


> Jellybeann ive been trying to find all sorts for my Ergo, un used games, clothes grown out of or no longer used etc. Even if it goes for a pound itll add up!

this is true...I have loads of old clothes but I stuck em on ebay and nobody wanted to buy them lol, time to put them on a s a job lot! I'm trying to sell a woven wrap atm...


----------



## jessabella

LADIES..I HAVE THE ANSWER TO YOUR PROBLEMS!! sell all your WN and other pretty nappies to me ..to fund your Ergo..hahahahaha

Liliana..does this make me a babywearing addict now?? I have five carriers :blush: shame Jessa shame!! hahahaha
ps I might get an Ergo when Liv gets older! hahaha


----------



## Lliena

Yep I think it does :haha: I have 4 wraps now and a connecta hehe!


----------



## jessabella

I have one but cant tie it but watched heaps of youtube videos last night so might try but I dont really like thm ...love the mei tai at the moemnt!


----------



## Lliena

They do take practice, there are lots of slingmeets near you where can try out diff carriers and meet people and they will show you how to wrap etc :D


----------



## Arcanegirl

My Ergo is now paid for after selling my Oyster :happydance:

Now to fend off the comments that Alex is too old to be carried :dohh:


----------



## insomnimama

If he's not too old to go in a stroller, he's not too old to be carried. Poooh to all the naysayers. ;)


----------



## JellyBeann

insomnimama said:


> If he's not too old to go in a stroller, he's not too old to be carried. Poooh to all the naysayers. ;)

My family are telling me Ollie is too old, he can't even walk yet lol! 

I am selling loads at a car boot the weekend coming (I hope) including an old pram, 2 old phones, a couple of unworn pairs of shoes of Ollie's and a bin bag full of my old clothes lol! (hopefully I'll have enough money there)

We've got a plan to go to watch truck racing on April 10th, so I hope I'll have my ergo by then, where have you guys ordered from, and how long did it take to arrive? x


----------



## Arcanegirl

I got mine from here https://www.alongcamebaby.co.uk/ (listed as official retailer)
They were the only ones who had the colour i wanted and were very good for over the phone ordering.

This is a list of official retailers, just google them most have online shops :)
https://www.ergobaby.eu/en/ergo_baby_stores.html?country=United+Kingdom


----------



## JellyBeann

I was just going through my drawers and I found 3 old phones, which together are worth £36 on envirophone, so they're off...I now have £56 towards one! Hopefully I'll sell my guitars for a bit and they'll be the rest of the money towards one!

I love these ones, but at £118, I'm not sure if I can stretch to it lol


----------



## Arcanegirl

Ohh that one is gorge!


----------



## JellyBeann

The red I prefer, but they are lushh...If I get a lot for my guitrs I think I am getting one!


----------



## wannabewillow

I do love that blue one, but have to admit, leaning towards this wee puppy!

https://www.ergobaby.eu/en/p1847/ergobaby-carrier-organic.htm

I worked it out, if I do 3 extra shifts, I'd earn enough for one. Not sure if it would pay to keep DH sweet though!!!


----------



## lynnikins

what gutairs do you have that your selling hun?


----------



## JellyBeann

pming you x


----------



## henny

I love my ergo and it's so easy to put on. I have only had a mei tai before and borrowed by sisters moby wrap but now want a connecta cause of the patterns and not keen on the R & R patterns.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

im an addict! I dont even have a little baby (dd2 is 3yrs old) and i bought a Rockin Baby Shop Pouch this past weekend!! :blush:
FTR thought it was a steal of a deal! $5 when brand new its $80. 

So I have: Moby Wrap, Rockin Baby Shop Pouch, Rockin Baby Shop Ring Sling, 2 Mei Tais (one is for babies and one is for toddlers actually- WAHM made) and thats it. :cloud9:


----------



## Lliena

Selling two wraps here Pretty wraps :D


----------



## JellyBeann

I am eagerly awaiting the delivery of my cash4phones bag so I can put my phones in and get my money!! Hopefully I'll be able to buy and recieve my ergo by April 10th, as we're off to the truck racing lol...fingers crossed! x


----------



## JellyBeann

How sad am I? I dreamed about ergos last night!! There were loads of them and they were flying around me being beautiful!


----------



## Arcanegirl

:lol:


----------



## Lover

I just ordered an Ergo Performance & Heart2heart newborn insert :D

Can't wait to use it!


----------



## aliss

Lover said:


> I just ordered an Ergo Performance & Heart2heart newborn insert :D
> 
> Can't wait to use it!

Congrats!!! You won't regret it!! :) My little guy had such bad colic but it was the always the one place he would sleep :thumbup:


----------



## JellyBeann

I just ordered an Ergo in grey with the embroidered stars (galaxy I think it's called) and cannot wait for it to arrive now! I got it off ebay, so I'll be inspecting it thouroughly before wearing it, but on the description it told you how to spot a fake! It looked and sounds legitamate (sp?) so I hope it's real!!


----------



## Eala

Hi all ;)

I'm selling a Connecta, Tots Bots Papoozle and a padded freedom ring sling, if anyone wants a nosy! 

https://www.babyandbump.com/buy-swap-sell/575042-connecta-papoozle-freedom-sling-carriers-sale.html

Got to fund me a Beco :rofl:


----------



## JellyBeann

Eala said:


> Hi all ;)
> 
> I'm selling a Connecta, Tots Bots Papoozle and a padded freedom ring sling, if anyone wants a nosy!
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/buy-swap-sell/575042-connecta-papoozle-freedom-sling-carriers-sale.html
> 
> Got to fund me a Beco :rofl:

I love that we're all selling anything we can think of to fund new slings lol!!


----------



## insomnimama

Eala I love my Beco butterfly. You won't regret!


----------



## Eala

JellyBeann said:


> I love that we're all selling anything we can think of to fund new slings lol!!

Yup, the pushchairs are going next! (Well, at least one of them :blush:)


----------



## Lliena

Someone needs to buy my zara as I have just ordered the new didy release and I have a girasol earthy rainbow otw.... ah addict! :rofl:


----------



## Eala

You want to know the really daft thing? I can't even wear Roo at the moment because of my labyrinthitis (too much of a risk that I'd fall over :()

But hey, I shall buy another carrier anyway :rofl: This darned thing won't last forever! (I hope :blush:)


----------



## jessabella

I know I am selling anything I can find in my house for my new one! Its all you lots fault!
now someone go buy my stuff!


----------



## lynnikins

lol ur not selling nappies that will fit my children hun or i might be tempted lol


----------



## Lliena

jessabella said:


> I know I am selling anything I can find in my house for my new one! Its all you lots fault!
> now someone go buy my stuff!

You have it bad :haha:


----------



## AFC84

jessabella said:


> I know I am selling anything I can find in my house for my new one! Its all you lots fault!
> now someone go buy my stuff!

Hehe, definitely know the feeling :haha:


----------



## jessabella

Lliena said:


> jessabella said:
> 
> 
> I know I am selling anything I can find in my house for my new one! Its all you lots fault!
> now someone go buy my stuff!
> 
> You have it bad :haha:Click to expand...

Haha shush u!! To be fair it's ALL YOUR FAULT!!! That mei tai is so bloody comfy I've decided to do in the ones with the straps and get another one! :haha:


----------



## freckleonear

:haha: at everyone selling stuff.

I'm selling a Connecta here, someone needs to buy it quickly before I go through the house and start selling everything else! :rofl:


----------



## Eala

I got my Beco Butterfly today :dance: I've not tried it yet (darn labyrinthitis, just not confident having Roo on my back), but my DH likes it :D And Roo seemed really comfy in it. Thanks Wannabewillow for parting with it ;)


----------



## jessabella

just when I thought it was safe to take a photo...Liv gives me a little surpise!:dohh:nice deposit on our new carrier!:winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







muj.jpg
File size: 49.9 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Ginger1

Oooops!!:haha: We get that far too often as well!:dohh:

I've just ordered my first woven wrap!!:happydance: Very excited!!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Whoops :lol: gorgeous pic though :D


----------



## JellyBeann

Ginger1 said:


> Oooops!!:haha: We get that far too often as well!:dohh:
> 
> *I've just ordered my first woven wrap*!!:happydance: Very excited!!

Yayy!! Hope you get on well with them...I love my woven wraps, but I think it's time fro an Ergo!!


----------



## Ginger1

I had a play with one last week, and it was much comfier than my Connecta, so can't wait!!

The one I've ordered is also purple with fish on which increases it's appeal!! You can't own too many purple things :D


----------



## JellyBeann

Ginger1 said:


> I had a play with one last week, and it was much comfier than my Connecta, so can't wait!!
> 
> The one I've ordered is also purple with fish on which increases it's appeal!! *You can't own too many purple things *:D


Agreed!!:thumbup:

I've been looking at them and I want to try a mei tai, Might get one for the next bubs maybe, but I'd want a custom panel, which would be designed by me!!


----------



## AFC84

jessabella said:


> just when I thought it was safe to take a photo...Liv gives me a little surpise!:dohh:nice deposit on our new carrier!:winkwink:


Hahaha oops! Gorgeous Melkaj though, and lovely little outfit :)

Sooo, my grad is ready! :happydance:

[the top one, on Zara She] :cloud9:


----------



## Eala

Ooooh that is so pretty AFC!!! Gorgeous gorgeous!

And JellyBeann, I agree with you about purple ;) I love it so much, my wedding dress was Cadbury purple :rofl:


----------



## AFC84

Thanks...can't wait for it to arrive! :)


----------



## Lliena

Agreed that is beautiful! Cant wait to see action shots!


----------



## Dilek

Ladies my MIL brought over my ergo on Sunday, i took LO out for a walk and he fell asleep. I couldnt believe it. Lately he will not sleep either in his pram or in the car. Thank god for the ERGO i am IN LOVE :)

Cant believe i was lucky enough to find a local baby boutique that had the ergos. Cant wait to test in on our holiday this week :)


----------



## JellyBeann

Dilek said:


> Ladies my MIL brought over my ergo on Sunday, i took LO out for a walk and he fell asleep. I couldnt believe it. Lately he will not sleep either in his pram or in the car. Thank god for the ERGO i am IN LOVE :)
> 
> Cant believe i was lucky enough to find a local baby boutique that had the ergos. Cant wait to test in on our holiday this week :)

 
YAY!!

My LO cries when I take him out, we have to be in it for at least an hour at a time, there is no such thing as get in the ergo quick to pop to the shop lol!


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Think I may have to sell on our rainbow wrap :cry: it's just not working for us.

Anyone tried a Maya Tie? I love the 'look' of wraps but we don't seem to get on so well with them.


----------



## JellyBeann

Kate&Lucas said:


> Think I may have to sell on our rainbow wrap :cry: it's just not working for us.
> 
> Anyone tried a Maya Tie? I love the 'look' of wraps but we don't seem to get on so well with them.

oh no!! :cry:

No, I've not tried one, we've only ever tried hugabub and handmade wraps, or our Ergo!


----------



## Lliena

Kate&Lucas said:


> Think I may have to sell on our rainbow wrap :cry: it's just not working for us.
> 
> Anyone tried a Maya Tie? I love the 'look' of wraps but we don't seem to get on so well with them.

Not being rude here but the rainbow wrap was from victoria the sling lady yeah? Basically they are just SPOC and aren't as supportive as a true woven wrap like a didymos or storchenwiege or girasol, which could be why your not getting on with it. Maya tie are okay I had one but as Avalon got heavier I found it too diggy on my shoulders so sold it on. Id try a true woven if I were you and see if it makes a difference :) Theres a fsot board on natural mamas forum where you cna pick up a bargain, they are a bit more expensive than the sling lady but overall more worth it I think :)


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Thanks hun! Yeah it's from the slinglady. It's just not comfortable! I did have a homemade woven and I thought I remembered it being comfier than this one :wacko:
I'll go have a mosey on Natural Mamas - ta :thumbup:


----------



## freckleonear

Thought I would revive this thread with a question. I really want to master reinforced ruck but I struggle to get the passes high enough. I find it easier with rebozo passes than cross passes, but I still can't get them very high up his back as you can see below. My arms just don't reach in that direction (although it would probably be easier with Tabs as she is a lot smaller than Aaron)! If they're not high enough then they just slide down under the bum like a normal ruck when I try to tighten the tails. Any tips please?

https://i561.photobucket.com/albums/ss51/freckleonear/Baby%20Wearing/DSC02687.jpg


----------



## veganmum2be

sorry no advice freckle :nope:

i saw a real life babywearer today in newcastle :lol: i've never seen anyone other than at a parening group i go to, but it was an ergo i think, i wanted to run up and say yey or something but i dont think thats socially acceptable? :lol:


how do you all cope in summer wearing LO? i find if its a really hot day and we're walking a fair bit he gets soooo hot and sweaty despite us being dressed right, i cant keep to shade where i walk so not sure how its going to be through summer?!


----------



## lozzy21

Bex im just going to use the parasol i got for the pram to create shade, i might look like a tit but if it works.


----------



## haze

I got my moby wrap today :D I love it already!! 
But Im worried about it when I go out, what do I dress LO in when we go out? I like in the UK down south in Poole (if that makes any difference lol)
This is me and Ivy in her moby wrap
 



Attached Files:







zmoby.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## JellyBeann

It depends on the weather, I just remember to always dress his bottom half warmer in winter (because his body will stay warm, being next to you) So I always make sure LO has tights on! But if it is mega cold, I have a coat that goes round both of us and I button that up, and I wear a scarf and then we're warm enough!

In the summer (or hot weather) he wears either shorts or trousers on his bottom half...and just a t-shirt on his top half!


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Ivy looks so snug! I love it :D
When Lucas was diddy I usually just took him out in a sleepsuit or long-sleeved vest, the weather isn't too bad now and they're all snuggled up to you.

Now that he's bigger, when it's really hot he just has a t-shirt and shorts/jeans, but I try not to keep him on too long without a break, iykwim? Every so often I'll take him down for a little walk or a sit and make sure he's not getting too hot.


----------



## haze

Thanks :D I cant wait to take her out in it!!


----------



## lozzy21

I use the wrap as another layer on top, it was quite warm the other day so i just put her in tights and a vest and had her dress in her bag for when we got to my mams.


----------



## jenstar

Hoping it's OK to pop in here for a quick Q...

I want to know if there is a specific "toddler" size Ergo? I am looking at them online and there only seems to be Ergos, no mention of toddler ones, except on some second hand boards.

I understand an Ergo is good for an older baby/ toddler.... this is correct??


----------



## Arcanegirl

Yep, the Ergo is great for a toddler, you just have to get used to that their arms will be out rather than in (though Alex tucks his in by himself now). I carry Alex fine at 2 years still :)


----------



## JellyBeann

jenstar said:


> Hoping it's OK to pop in here for a quick Q...
> 
> I want to know if there is a specific "toddler" size Ergo? I am looking at them online and there only seems to be Ergos, no mention of toddler ones, except on some second hand boards.
> 
> I understand an Ergo is good for an older baby/ toddler.... this is correct??

Yep, I use my Ergo on my 26lber!! And a friend of mine uses hers with her almost 2 and a half year old!


----------



## jenstar

Thanks girls... another ergo q- the differences between normal one, sport and performance. Is there much diff? The sport ones is lighter and fits bigger people. But is the weight difference noticeable? I don't need one that's big to fit me. And it doesn't have a pocket. But I'd probably have a handbag anyway.

Would you recommend one over another for toddler wearing (12 month old.)


----------



## Arcanegirl

Ive not seen any other versions so i couldnt tell you anything with the differences. I do find the pocket on the carrier handy though and i dont find my ergo heavy before putting a toddler in.

I dont think i would reccomend another carrier for a toddler, IVe had a connecta and another mei tai with straps to tie and found with both, the waist bit got sore on me because of the weight being carried. Ive not had that problem with the Ergo as the waist is so padded.


----------



## freckleonear

Personally I'm not a fan of the Ergo for various different reasons. The body height is quite low (my kids love being arms-in though) and you might not get knee-pit to knee-pit support for an older toddler. I prefer proper toddler-sized carriers (R&R, Patapum, Huckepack, Ocah, Wompat, Nubigo, Kinderpack, Kanga, etc.) but having said that plenty of people love their Ergos!


----------



## AFC84

I've not tried one, but also heard quite a few people say that it wasn't long enough in the body for their toddlers...but yeah it would depend if your LO likes riding arms in or out. I love Nubigos though, they are very reasonably priced for having customs made or they come up from time to time preloved, great value I think. Love the KP as well but they're pretty generously sized, a toddler KP would swamp my LO at the moment. Just got an Ocah today [inbetween standard and toddler size] and it is soooo comfy :)

Dream Carriers do some really good toddler sized SSCs as well, or Olives and Applesauce :)


----------



## aliss

Yet another babywearing contraption!

Managed to find an XL man's rain jacket so big that I can use it for back carry :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







back.jpg
File size: 81.5 KB
Views: 10









back2.jpg
File size: 85.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## louandivy

Hahaha good idea :thumbup: Do you have the Ergo raincover Aliss? I absolutely hate wearing it when Ivy is on my front, it makes me look like I'm wearing a bloody binbag!


----------



## aliss

louandivy said:


> Hahaha good idea :thumbup: Do you have the Ergo raincover Aliss? I absolutely hate wearing it when Ivy is on my front, it makes me look like I'm wearing a bloody binbag!

Haha no! I should check it out! I find a cheap thrift store jacket works great :rofl:


----------



## freckleonear

Haha that's great Aliss! Easier to get on and off than one with two head holes I guess.


----------



## chele

Hi ladies :wave:

I've just read all the posts in this thread while I was searching for posts on Hotslings, and I am loving this thread.

I only discovered baby wearing when DS was 5 months old and have a Connecta, which I love, so comfy and can't wait to use it with my next DS (also love the fact it's personalised with my own fabric)

I've just ordered a wrap from Victoria the Singlady but am wondering if they really are as good as a Moby. I might still get a Moby as well but advise would be great.

I also have a ring sling I've just bought off a friend.

So I love the look of the baby k'tan and the Hotsling. Which would you recommend?
Or any others similar to these two?


----------



## MiniMomOfMany

They really need a babywearing smilie on this site, lol! Love all the babywearing info here from real mamas. I'll have to direct questions from my new mamas here! :thumbup:


----------



## henny

Love the idea of a baby wearing Sig :) 
May sell my wrap for a toddler ssc as I can't out Lo on my back cause he won't stay still long enough :cry: x


----------

